# Kritikaster of criticaster?



## eno2

Hallo

Criticaster krijgt twee keer zoveel Google hits.
Ik schreef kritikaster, van kritiek. 
Maar mijn corrector verbetert naar criticaster.


----------



## Peterdg

Het groene boekje zegt "criticaster".

Waarom? Only God knows.


----------



## eno2

Iets voor het Groot  Diktee der Nederlandsche Taele


----------



## marrish

Het is gewoon een leenwoord, vandaar met "c".

*criticaster* zn. ‘muggenzifter’. Nnl. _criticaster_ ‘id.’ [1842; WNT Aanv.]. Wrsch. ontleend aan Duits _Kritikaster_ ‘id.’, een neologisme met het pejoratieve Latijnse achtervoegsel _-aster_ afgeleid van Latijn _criticus_.
_(M. Philippa, F. Debrabandere, A. Quak, T. Schoonheim en N. van der Sijs (2003-2009) Etymologisch Woordenboek van het Nederlands, 4 delen, Amsterdam)_
*
criticaster* (Spaans _criticastro_)
_(N. van der Sijs (2005), Groot Leenwoordenboek)_

*criticaster* muggenzifter 1842 [Aanv WNT] <Spaans
_(N. van der Sijs (2001), Chronologisch woordenboek: de ouderdom en herkomst van onze woorden en betekenissen, Amsterdam)_
Zoekresultaten


----------



## eno2

Zeer interesant, dank je. Waarschijnlijk uit het Duits, maar dan ontleend met een K-C wisseling. Uit het Spaans met C, OK.
Maar kritiek  heeft een Griekse etymologie.


> *Kritiek* (Oud-Grieks: κριτής, krités: hij die beargumenteerd beoordeelt, analyseert, interpreteert of observeert) is het beoordelen van daden, werken, uitspraken, theorieën enzovoort.
> *Kritiek - Wikipedia*


----------



## marrish

^ criticaster is niet direct afgeleid van Gr. κριτής , wel met omweg via Lat. _criticus_.


----------



## Peterdg

marrish said:


> ^ criticaster is niet direct afgeleid van Gr. κριτής , wel met omweg via Lat. _criticus_.


Doet er niet toe. 

"Kritiek" en "criticaster" zouden dezelfde spelling moeten hebben: ofwel allebei met een "k" ofwel allebei met een "c".


----------



## marrish

In ieder geval zegt 3.1 K of c? | woordenlijst het volgende:

*"*Soms schrijven we verwante woorden in de ene vorm met _k,_ in een andere met _c._

_kritiek, kritisch - criticus, criticaster_
_praktijk, praktisch - practicus, practicum_
_klassiek - classicisme_
_klasseren - declasseren_
_vakantie - vacant_
_akkoord - accorderen"_


----------



## Peterdg

marrish said:


> Soms schrijven we verwante woorden in de ene vorm met _k,_ in een andere met _c._


Dat is dus je reinste onzin. Hoe haalt een taalkundige het in zijn hoofd om zoiets voor te stellen?


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> ^ criticaster is niet direct afgeleid van Gr. κριτής , wel met omweg via Lat. _criticus_.


Beweerde ik ook niet.


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> In ieder geval zegt 3.1 K of c? | woordenlijst het volgende:
> 
> *"*Soms schrijven we verwante woorden in de ene vorm met _k,_ in een andere met _c._
> 
> _kritiek, kritisch - criticus, criticaster_
> _praktijk, praktisch - practicus, practicum_
> _klassiek - classicisme_
> _klasseren - declasseren_
> _vakantie - vacant_
> _akkoord - accorderen"_



Bedankt voor het lijstje en de goede link. .
Goed voor het aanvullen van mijn verzameling verbazende  spelwijzen.


----------



## marrish

eno2 said:


> Beweerde ik ook niet.


Toch zei je dat _kritiek_ wel uit het Grieks komt (met k dus) en stelde dat _criticaster_ blijkbaar om diezelfde reden ook met k zou moeten zijn.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> ik zoek een goed woord....en vind geen. Tegen-de-borst-stotende spelwijzen.


Degouttante spelwijzen.


----------



## marrish

Peterdg said:


> Dat is dus je reinste onzin. Hoe haalt een taalkundige het in zijn hoofd om zoiets voor te stellen?


Dit verschilt blijkbaar naargelang de oorsprong. Die twee woorden hebben verschillende wegen afgelegd en zijn niet direct verwant, wel afgeleid.


Peterdg said:


> Degouttante spelwijzen.


Het zal wel met één 't' moeten zijn.

Zijn dat geen _*kwelspelwijzen / kwelspellingsregels*_


----------



## eno2

Kwelspelwiizen
Leuk woord... onleuke spelwijzen...


c-K-Qu het is en blijft een dikke soep, erwtensoep.


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> Toch zei je dat _kritiek_ wel uit het Grieks komt (met k dus) en stelde dat _criticaster_ blijkbaar om diezelfde reden ook met k zou moeten zijn.



Ik stelde dat niet zo  letterlijk, dacht ik, wel suggereerde ik dat je  kritikaster zou kunnen verwachten aangezien  Criti- in criticaster  de stam van kritiek bewaard heeft. Dat is duidelijk zo aangezien de betekenis niet  veranderd is , het is enkel een andere spelwijze.

Dit lijkt me een goede link over c/k spellingstwijfels.
De zomervakantie is begonnen: waarom schrijven we ‘vakantie’ en niet ‘vacantie’? - Emma Handson

Feit is dat ik in vele gevallen de kwelspelwijze nog steeds moet blijven checken en checken aangezien ik nog steeds blijf twijfelen en twijfelen. Onder (vele) meer ook bij vakantie.


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> Toch zei je dat _kritiek_ wel uit het Grieks komt (met k dus) en stelde dat _criticaster_ blijkbaar om diezelfde reden ook met k zou moeten zijn.


Ik citeerde de etymologie van Kritiek volgens Wikipedia en die etymologie is Grieks.

Nu, als criticaster (en andere samenstellingen met 'kritiek' als stamwoord)  een andere ontleen- weg gevolgd heeft dan 'kritiek', dan kan ik wel aannemen en moet wel aannemen, dat het ook anders geschreven wordt. Maar logisch is het verschil in schrijfwijze voor stamwoorden met een gemeenschappelijke Griekse afkomst natuurlijk niet. Temeer dat ik inderdaad een voorstander ben van de k schrijfwijze voor de k-woorden van Griekse oorsprong.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Dat is dus je reinste onzin. Hoe haalt een taalkundige het in zijn hoofd om zoiets voor te stellen?


Dat heb ik hier al zo vaak gevraagd  Het lijstje is niet eens volledig. Ik moet altijd opzoeken of het nu localiseren is of lokaliseren. (Het is met een k zoals "lokaal", niet een c zoals "localisatie"!)


----------

